# It's raining outside...and he won't come in...



## Redbug (Dec 18, 2007)

Is your GSD like that, too? All the other dog breeds I have had wanted to be in where it is dry and warm when it's raining. Not this one...he just runs around or lays out in the yard...in the rain. He actually loves it, I believe. Is that a trait of GSD's? Never had a dog that LIKED the rain and being wet. Curious what you all think...


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

LOL! YES!! Chyanne will cry to go out when it is raining, I let her out and she runs her little heart out! And watch out for the water puddles, they are like raw meat to her! She has to hit every water puddle she can find, if there isnt any, she will make her own.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Mine love to go out and play in the rain. They also love to swim. Max will just lay in the yard if it is not pouring. My cat loves the rain too. He is leashed trained and I tie him out where he can get under the deck stairs, but he just lays in the rain.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Oh gosh, Molly. It can rain, it can pour and she'll splash till not a hair is left dry... and then some more! 
Gus will for a wee bit and then comes in. 
Sidney never cared for rain. Now snow...

Ana


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Rain no way,she HATES it.She will not pee or poop all day if it rains.If it snows she loves it.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna walks around like nothing is going on...it can thunder, lightning, wind, whatever. She's in her puppy la la land. 

But I think she secretly gets soaked cause she loves getting dried off by the towel! She thinks it's a game, ending with her taking the towel and running around the table with it!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Shadow doesn't like to go out in the rain. Believe me this really isn't cool with an older senior who can't "hold it" like she used to.

Gia and Duchess could care less that it is raining. BUT they do not want to get left outside. If I open the door to come back in, they are on their way in too.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Jolene who is GSD and Sheltie we think doesn't mind the rain. Poncho this morning and out we go. OF course the cat follows us in the rain. Now he doesn't mind light rain, but does NOT like Toad Croakers...... 

Oh at WKDK I checked the NWS official guage ( we report Newberry for them) and as of 5 PM 1.7 inches, and it was pouring when I went out. 

Powell


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh and if there's mud in the yard with the rain, then it is even more fun out there!


----------



## cyndie (Jan 6, 2009)

My previous two dogs, a belgian sheepdog and a doberman, hated the rain. Thought they would melt. Max, my GSD isn't phased at all and seems to really like it. 

_______________
Cyndie
Max 6 yo rescue GSD


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark likes to roll around on the wet grass, doesn't like the rain when it is pouring, but if it is drizziling out, he's all for it!


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Our min pin hates the rain, but Kaylee doesn't usually mind. If it's really pouring and water gets in her ears, she looks at me miserably and whines. But usually she doesn't much care. The mud that rain creates is one of her favorite things in the world-- she loves nothing more than to plop right down in a mud puddle with her ball!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The Hooligans hate going out in the rain. If one has to go potty, s/he will dash out, go real quick, and dash right back inside.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

rain doesn't seem to notice it and will come in when called(I don't care kinda a free mini-refresher bath).--SNOW-can NOT get him inside-looves it.Have to drag him in.


----------

